
SourceTree 2.2 Major Release - rayshan
https://www.sourcetreeapp.com/update/ReleaseNotes.html
======
moogly
This release is just terrible (on Windows). I don't care about the redesign,
that's OK. However:

* Views don't auto-update, so you have to switch between File Status and Log / History to get any of those tabs to refresh.

* Staging files doesn't actually refresh the UI either.

* The diff view is... odd. I'm pretty sure it's showing the wrong lines sometimes.

* The Stage/Discard hunk buttons in the diff view do not have a fixed placement anymore, so they get pushed out in the margin, sometimes several screens to the right with a lot of dead space inbetween.

* The diff view background doesn't meld with the back at all, so you get weird white boxes surrounding your code.

* Constant "'ssh-agent' failed with code -1: System.NullReferenceException" errors.

And that's just after having used it a couple of hours today. I don't even
dare check to see if commit or pull works. I've mostly been command-lining it
today.

I don't think I've witnessed such a majorly botched update in recent memory.

------
rajksarkar
We are working on fixing the SourceTree issues. For now, please use the older
version. Stay tuned for more updates.

------
ENTP
I used to use this on windows back in the day, but since moving to Linux I've
been using webstorm's inbuilt git support. It works exceptionally well, but
visualisation of the commit tree would be good.

------
eskimobloood
Unfortunately its totally broken. It crashes after every merge or commit on my
Mac.

~~~
bricss
Same on Windows, crashing, freezing, frustrating all the time >.<

